# Fast-paced Christian fantasy novel only $1.99



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I have a Christian Fantasy Fiction novel available for $1.99 on Kindle. It's entitled One Hero, A Savior. Here is its description:

Preston Davis is an all-around Boston guy. He loves his Red Sox, and he also loves his fantasy stories. He is also a recently-converted Christian whose newest fantasy land -- Arida -- is based upon his love of fantasy and Christian teachings, with himself as Arden, the land's God. However, Urcin -- the evil one -- is drawing many of Arden's followers away from the light.

Yet Preston knows nothing of this -- until he is transported to his land following a car crash, and it is up to him to save the land.

With the help of his halfling followers and a cast of others, Preston journeys to The Dragon's Teeth to face off with Urcin in a battle of Good vs. Evil, with Arida the prize to the victor. 

[URL=http://www.amazon]http://www.amazon.com/One-Hero-A-Savior-ebook/dp/B002LE70YM/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_4[/url]


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

John,

Just a reminder that we ask authors not to bump their books more than once per week.

Thanks,
Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator

Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep. No more bumping... for at least seven days. On this book.


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

Just got a sample of this one and also Turning Back the Clock so that I can decide which one to buy.
Don't know when I'll get to them though!
Delyse


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, let's think of this rationally. Are you a fantasy fan? Are you a baseball fan? I have been told that TBTC is a good read, regardless if you like baseball or think it's the most ridiculous thing in the world. OHAS is basic fantasy, with a moral attached to it. Of course, I'm biased. Trying to pick between TBTC and OHAS would be like trying to choose between which child I like more.

I say flip a coin.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Received a nice five-star reader review the other day for One Hero, A Savior: "I normally do not read this genre so this was actually my first fantasy novel. I was pleasantly surprised!! This book moved at a very fast pace! The author did a superb job with his descriptive writing. I felt as if I was right in the middle of the action!"


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Sounds like a great book John. Wish you the best with it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks, Joe!

In all actuality, there are three five-star review attached to it: one on the Kindle, one on the DTB placement, and one on Smashwords for it. I'm happy with what it's done so far, even though its my least popular book.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

A great read...


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Hey John, 
1) your bumps are making me laugh.
2) on your amazon pages, I'm wondering if you put yourself into all the best DTP categories. There are some for christian fantasy--bestselling lists which only have like 50 books on the whole list. A small list is easier to climb than a big one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

bvlarson said:


> Hey John,
> 1) your bumps are making me laugh.
> 2) on your amazon pages, I'm wondering if you put yourself into all the best DTP categories. There are some for christian fantasy--bestselling lists which only have like 50 books on the whole list. A small list is easier to climb than a big one.


Glad I'm entertaining SOMEONE.... I haven't done anything with any lists.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi John,

Just purchased it. Would you consider letting me do a review of it for my new periodical _Full Armor Magazine_? I'll also post a review on Amazon.

Feel free to send me a message and let me know.

~Karen


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope you enjoy it, Karen.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I hope everyone enjoys it!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm using One Hero, A Savior's post this week to inform everyone that I'm seven total books from 100 for the month. I've never hit this number before. I hope to do it today.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Good luck, John! Hope you make it!

Joel


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm almost there, Joel: two away!


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

John, this is my new Favorite book!  

Almost finished with it...I absolutely love it.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

That puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

I've uploaded a completely new version of this book, edited for voice and, I believe, clarity. I've also lowered the price to $1.99, down from $2.99.

The prose is fast-paced, the lessons plausible. You'll be drawn into Preston's world and the beauty he created.

And it may even make you thoughtful about things and the world around you.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Hope you'll give this one a try.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Preston Davis may be the only Bostonian not upset with the Patriots loss today... it only means he's that much closer to baseball season!!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Another underrated tale. Yet very descriptive.


----------

